# the scariest sound



## crazyredd45 (Oct 24, 2010)

this sound is really creepy
http://www.youtube.com/v/hdDnQYCI-P4

this is every k.k. song played at once


----------



## Lobo (Oct 24, 2010)

I just *censored.2.0* myself...


----------



## williamd (Oct 24, 2010)

wth thats very creepy and to think my fav song K.K.House is in the mix....T^T


----------



## ACKid9 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not as scary as when you scare an Oak Silk Moth... *shivers*


----------



## OJ. (Oct 25, 2010)

Eh, seen it.

Not that scary, really.


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2010)

I remember Halloween last year, it was the first time doing H'ween on AC. Anyhoo, the music they play is kinda odd, then there is that door knocking noise and it freaked me out because I thought it was at my door and I got freaked out because I was home alone and had just finished watching Psycho.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 25, 2010)

Ironically it's not scary at all, more like annoying as hell.


----------



## muffun (Oct 25, 2010)

It sounds like a train running over a track made out of electric guitars and blenders


----------



## williamd (Oct 25, 2010)

@ackid9 the first time i scard an oak silk moth i swear to god i thought i was hacked and attacked by ac super bugs XD seriosly


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 26, 2010)

I heard worse sounds than this.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 26, 2010)

ACKid9 said:
			
		

> Not as scary as when you scare an Oak Silk Moth... *shivers*


So true. xD


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 26, 2010)

i have never startled an oak silk moth yet caught 4


----------



## Ren Partycat (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/xSEruNwIC-M&autoplay=1

This is scarier.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2010)

What did you honestly expect?


----------



## Zilgun (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like someone's going crazy and the backround 'nom,argh' or whatever sound sounds like flies.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Nov 28, 2010)

...Creepy.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't expect it to be that loud. I jumped when I heard it. I guess in a way, it is 'scary'.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Nov 28, 2010)

thats pretty creepy.........and annoying


----------



## LadyRohan (Dec 15, 2010)

OWWWWW my flipping ears!   :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I listened to about the first 5 seconds, then got kinda freaked out and turned it off.
 Im a wimp!


----------



## Static (Dec 14, 2011)

Not THAT creepy, i've heard far worse.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Dec 14, 2011)

Static said:


> Not THAT creepy, i've heard far worse.



Agreed.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

this is the video


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 20, 2012)

Freaky, but not that bad.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 20, 2012)

It's creeped me out the first time, but now it's just annoying.

An even scarier sound is when the music cuts out. All you can hear is your footsteps and the crickets.


----------



## BelleApple (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree. It's pretty creepy + very annoying. I wonder where I found that courage to actually click on the link? *i'm a scaredy cat*


----------



## Anna (Oct 8, 2012)

Not as bad as hearing a tarantula or scorpion in the game and not knowing where it is.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread made me wonder why we don't see more K.K. Song medley.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 11, 2012)

Lavender town music is much worse.


----------



## MattVariety (Oct 11, 2012)

Toeto said:


> Lavender town music is much worse.



I hate to say it, but as far as scary music goes, Lavender Town is at the absolute bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 11, 2012)

You know what's even scarier?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4


----------



## Angryspider (Nov 23, 2012)

For me the scariest sound is when a old door is opened and when I hear that I feel a evil spirit is around there.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 23, 2012)

For me the scariest sound is hearing the school bell ring!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Annoying as olives.


Ren Partycat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/xSEruNwIC-M&autoplay=1
> 
> This is scarier.


Hurts my ears... This scared me only because it was extremely loud.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Woops... Double posted.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 27, 2012)

That was kinda annoying. I couldn't recognize any of the songs and it felt like it was repeating the same annoying noise.


----------



## fantasma (Nov 27, 2012)

Idk what the absolute scariest sound is for me, but this thing makes some pretty freaking creepy ones:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d1yDCWicf0


----------

